

Bad Sign: When the developer can't answer a github issue but someone else can - jenius
https://github.com/DmitryBaranovskiy/g.raphael/issues/22

======
ajsharp
I disagree that this is a "bad sign". This is one of the great things about
open source software -- the creator of a library isn't, nor does he/she have
to be for the library to be useful, the sole "expert" in that library. Your
post proves that.

~~~
jenius
I think this is a completely separate point that has nothing to do with what I
posted. I never said there has to be a sole expert. But certainly the
developer of a library should know at least as much as other users, seeing as
they literally wrote the code themselves. If other people know the code better
than the person who wrote it (and this is not an immensely complex library
that should offer the opportunity for that), that really says something about
the person who wrote the code. Something bad, in my eyes.

------
peapicker
Looked to me more like the developer was telling the guy who posted the fix
"you can't" to the statement " I'll see about getting them merged back into
the official version."

So, no story here.

~~~
VBprogrammer
I honestly think that would be a bigger story, an author of an open-source
library telling a potential contributer to take a hike (well, words to that
effect) without reviewing their potential contribution.

My personal interpretation is that the author was saying there is no 'user'
way of doing it.

~~~
peapicker
"No" happens a lot to source contributions; usually with a "fork it if you
want to"

------
wmil
I think the developer was saying that there's no function or option to do
that.

The commenter suggested editting the js file. The developer wouldn't recommend
that.

------
pyrotechnick
LEAVE DMITRY ALONE!!!

